# Alle Constraint Anzeigen Lassen



## tobiastt (3. August 2005)

Hallo

wie kann ich mir meine Constraints anzeigen lassen die ich definiert habe  

Danke

Gruß Tobias


----------



## andi_g69 (3. August 2005)

Auf welchem DBMS?


----------



## tobiastt (3. August 2005)

Hallo

ORACLE

Tobi


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. August 2005)

Hallo!

 select * from user_constraints where table_name = 'FOO';

 Gruß tom


----------



## tobiastt (3. August 2005)

Hallo

leider funktioniert das nicht?

kommt als Erg. no rows selected

aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es ein constraint gibt. Beim einfügen verletzte ich ja eins (mit Absicht)

Tobias


----------



## Exceptionfault (4. August 2005)

Die View USER_CONSTRAINTS zeigt alle Constraints an, die sich auf eigene Objekte (also des aktuellen ) Benutzers beziehen. Die View ALL_CONSTRAINTS zeigt alle Constraints von Objekten auf die der aktuelle Benutzer Rechte hat. DBA_CONSTRAINTS enthält alle Constraints der Datenbank.

p.s.    bin seit 10 min endlich stolzer Anwender von Oracle 10.2.0.1 unter SuSE Linux 9.3. Seit heute morgen ist übrigens auch die Beta (Developer`s Release) für Windows in Version 10.2.0.1 erhältlich.


----------

